# New UK MMA Forum T shirts for 2010



## marc

We are working on a new design for the UK MMA T shirts as we are now out of stock of the original design, we have the design down just need to finalise it before you get a sneak peak 

Question what size are you?

We will be getting an initial run of about 50 T shirts so need to know roughly how many of each size we will need to order

Cheers

Marc


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy

It varies at the moment from xl to xxl, but will go with the xxl.


----------



## TheIceman5

Awesome mate, I took a M in the last one and it fits perfectly , So same again :thumb


----------



## SteSteez

The shirt looks nice, but I don't like how the razorstorm brand is featured predominantly, this gives the impression that RZR STRM is the mma community, and not uk-mma

Unless there is something on the back...

My size is Medium


----------



## MUTINY!

SteSteez said:


> The shirt looks nice, but I don't like how the razorstorm brand is featured predominantly, this gives the impression that RZR STRM is the mma community, and not uk-mma
> 
> Unless there is something on the back...


:good


----------



## SanshouMatt

Awesome work that, have to agree on the Razorstorm stuff not necessarily being as dominant or UK-MMA being more dominant on the front and Razorstorm on the back more? I was XXL in the last one but I've lost a fair bit of pork since then so may be an XL.


----------



## Razorstorm

for sure can change that


----------



## SanshouMatt

Good work Thomas... When you going to make me a Welsh Dragon Tshirt then?


----------



## Razorstorm

Ill look into it, just for you big man


----------



## djkt

I'll have a small please! Nice n tight for the ladies :laugh:


----------



## mikey

medium please


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Nice design Tom, Ill have a Large please, this time ill remember to get it lol


----------



## SanshouMatt

Razorstorm said:


> Ill look into it, just for you big man


LOL, you know it makes sense... :thumb


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I'll probably order an xl or xxl .. depends if i bulk up or lose weight this summer


----------



## Razorstorm

thoughts?


----------



## SteSteez

Boom! thats it right there 

Very Nice...

I'm gonna piss you off now though and say that the Rzr Strm brand in blue is somewhat hidden?

it might look different when being worn just looks dark, possibly have this brand on one of the arms? rather than uk-mma on both arms...


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Nice i like, Bit more MMA UK. Well In Tom!


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy

Nice work fellah.


----------



## ewrayzor

I'd have one in xl please


----------



## Razorstorm

I could always add a small logo on the rear, Don't want Razorstorm to dominate the design really. What you think?


----------



## SanshouMatt

I reckon the logo on the back would be a winner. :thumb


----------



## djkt

Thats pretty sick tbh! :thumb


----------



## kev3383

love them what kind of price are we looking at per t shirt and will i get any kind of discount if i order say ten 4 the gym at the gym?....large 4 me please


----------



## Baggsy

Great design:thumb Medium for me please


----------



## marc

kev3383 said:


> love them what kind of price are we looking at per t shirt and will i get any kind of discount if i order say ten 4 the gym at the gym?....large 4 me please


Havent got a price set in stone mate, they may be a little more than the last ones but i wont know until everything is finalised and they are order, i'll sort you out with a deal no probs


----------



## ewrayzor

How we doing with the shirts?


----------



## Imy

Personally, I would like to see some implementation of the union jack. You see Brazilian and American flags everywhere. Where's the British love? :laugh:


----------



## spitfire

Agreed


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

aiiiii!


----------



## Nate

Mmmm nice!!

Can just see a Union Jack on the sleeve somewhere......

Large for me please guvnor ;}


----------



## TheIceman5

Union jack? Pffttttt get a saltire on there


----------



## PrideNeverDies

a uk flag would be brilliant ..

Wouldnt mind seeing some caging on there tooo


----------



## Imy

Would it be too cheeky to ask about UK-MMA shorts? :laugh:

Something like:

http://fighttrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/venum-brazil-fight-shorts-white.jpg

Or is that a whole different printing procedure?


----------



## ewrayzor

that would be a nice touch, although, and not to offend anyone, I prefer the Georges cross! Oooh, I did just type that didn't I? Only because we English are the only home nation that really flies the union anymore anyway. That said, this is UK-MMA.

Would be a nice touch though. Although I thought the design for the T looks really good. I hate a lot of the in your face 'look at me, I fight' gear that you see.


----------



## azza

i think a union jack as the sleve fading into the centre uk-mma if ya get me?

ps mines a xxl please


----------



## djkt

Imy said:


> Would it be too cheeky to ask about UK-MMA shorts? :laugh:
> 
> Something like:
> 
> http://fighttrends.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/venum-brazil-fight-shorts-white.jpg
> 
> Or is that a whole different printing procedure?


Or some UK-MMA Vale Tudo trunks! :thumb


----------



## ewrayzor

I would deffo be up for some shorts


----------



## marc

T's are still going to take some time as they havent gone to print yet, i'll speak with Thomas today and see about putting a faded union jack on the arm (or somewhere) i'll find out about shorts too


----------



## spitfire

If the saltire is on the shirt then the George cros has to be. But then that may be a good idea. Instead of a Jack. Put all the indivdual flags on it together.

This thread will go on and on with suggestions. If you had any hair Marcyou would be pullng it out no doubt before long.


----------



## Razorstorm

any more suggestions before I make changes?


----------



## theheft

Razorstorm said:


> any more suggestions before I make changes?


Apologies if I cause offence but text speak and the like is a serious hate of mine....Razor Storm would so much better then rzr strm, in my opinion anyway..


----------



## Imy

Razor, are you actually printing these tees as you go along with the design suggestions, or are you just Photoshopping them?


----------



## Razorstorm

Imy said:


> Razor, are you actually printing these tees as you go along with the design suggestions, or are you just Photoshopping them?


photoshopping the initial concepts mate until its what everyone wants


----------



## Razorstorm

how about this?


----------



## ewrayzor

They look sweet now. The flag was so subtle that I didn't even notice it at first. Good job, I want one


----------



## Kempo_JuJitsu_Guy

Nice job dude, really looking forward to getting one if this is the design that's settled on. :thumb


----------



## SanshouMatt

That's really nice, the flag is really subtle and not in your face... In other words not too IN-GER-LANNNDDD if you know what I mean.


----------



## Million Dollar Baby

Small please


----------



## ewrayzor

when are they coming then? Did you get any news on the shorts.


----------



## spitfire

Like it.


----------



## ryanjvt

hi mate... is that the finished product.... its shit hot and i would like on in xxxl if you can


----------



## ewrayzor

triple xl????? It's not for you car you know


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Coff Coff! ermm... Bit harsh that ewrayzor! tut tut


----------



## ewrayzor

ha, only having a laugh. Damn, didn't really think about it actually! sorry for any offense! Just had visions of brok lesnar size fella.


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

lol chill dude im messin'! but you never know i suppose....


----------



## ryanjvt

TroJan Fight Wear said:


> lol chill dude im messin'! but you never know i suppose....


im 6ft 10 mate need the t shirt to have lenght lol....


----------



## ryanjvt

bout same size as broc aswell lol


----------



## BRUN

i really like how you have the union jack on there, its so subtle but nice thats its on

personally i think the union jack on a lot of things can look like something a group of lads going to Malia might wear, and not something classy, but that looks really good

ill take a large if the price is right, will the t-shirt be your usual 'weight' cotton ?......ive got 2 t shirts from you and although they are fine for normal wear i find them a bit thick to train in, i sweat buckets


----------



## ewrayzor

Hey ho, I'm away for a week or so now so if the t's are done in the time being reserve one for me. I think I put xl down. Cheers ears


----------



## marc

I'll put one away for you, i'll speak to Razorstorm later today and see if we can get an estimated time


----------



## ewrayzor

nice one cheers marc


----------



## PrideNeverDies

I like it .. will defo have one

though think a better font is needed for the "UK-MMA" ..


----------



## LWB

Thought you'd lost me with the inclusion of the flag but I suppose it's subtle enough. And you sure as shit can't please everyone! :thumb . I'll take a large when they're ready if the price is right.


----------



## Guest

Wool is an artless strand and keeps your feet. When buying UGG Corinth 5756 boots should accept no imitations.

Related Articles:

Ugg Classic Cardy 5819

UGG Adirondack


----------



## Rob.L

I'd take a medium, are these in production? And how much are you asking?


----------



## marc

Hi Rob, these should be availalbe to pre-order within a day or two, still looking at a few weeks before they arrive


----------



## ewrayzor

any news on these marc?


----------



## joeedoom

Anyway to alter the thread title?


----------



## GunnerKes

Im defo wanting one of these, Ill have a Large when theyre sorted  Real good design :]


----------



## CrazyPenguin26

These are top notch! nothing less from Thomas and the lads @ Rzrstorm though.

I want a medium! where do we order from Marc?


----------



## marc

Sorry guys, ive been busy with quite a lot of other projects and this kind of got side lined and forgotten about - apologies to you all - i will let you know as soon as they are availbable to order, and big big apologies to Thomas for holding this up, i'll be in touch with you soon handsome


----------



## ewrayzor

so, it will have to be a ukmma 2011 top then!


----------



## theHunter84

that`s a really t-shirt do u design them yourself


----------



## TroJan Fight Wear

Should Make a UK MMA Team! All the best Fighters off the Forum! get together see whos the best for each weight etc and create a team of UKMMA Killers!!! lol


----------

